
Blockchain Wiki: The Many Colorful Faces of Blockchain - PetrolMan
https://blockgeeks.com/guides/blockchain-wiki/
======
ZooAgent
How about Boscoin's Modified Federated Byzantine Agreement? Does anyone know
how it relates to POS? I was not able to understand it.

~~~
Cryptoboss
Federated consensus decouples trust from resource ownership and requires no
assumptions about the rational behavior of attackers. Boscoin's consensus
protocol is "modified" from Stellar's in that nodes form clusters and validate
with their close peers first; it's faster but there's still the problem that
there's only one central blockchain - all validations have to propagate
eventually to all nodes.

